# Workforce 15 million candle power rechargeable spotlight



## alard (Jan 24, 2007)

Just picked one of these up at Meijer for $19.99.
$39.99 printed directly on the box.
Looks like the Thor Cyclops light, but a slightly smaller version.
Two-position switch with center off.
5 LED Charge indicator.
So far it looks like it has a better reflector than Thor, fewer imperfections and tooling marks.
The bulb has a bluish tint and the beam is brighter white with fewer artifacts.
Anyone else seen these?


----------



## AlgaeEater (Jan 25, 2007)

Nope, but for $19.99 damn fine price for one.


----------



## get-lit (Jan 25, 2007)

Can you tell what company made it? I picked up a light some time ago that is molded precisely like the Thor 15M with the exception that the front bezel is thicker and rubberized. It says Motortrend. Everything else is identical. I think I got it from Pep Boys but not sure anymore. $50 - $25 mail in rebate = $25.


----------



## flashburn72 (Feb 22, 2007)

Long time reader first time poster.
I had a thor from cabela's didnt like all the stuff in the beam.
I just picked up a 15 mcp light from meijers little smaller. I would say it is the same thing as the 10 mcp lights. it uses a 100w bulb but more bells and whistle's.both high and low beam are very bright unlike the thor. artifacts in the beam are not as noticable and beam is more focused.oh by the way they are on clearence at the meijers in toledo OH for 19.00.oppps by the way it is made by SHOP FORCE


----------

